# Find out on Tuesday and starting to panic



## Unexpected212

I really struggled with Gender Dissapointment with my son. When I was pregnant I just assumed he'd be a girl even though I had a gut feeling it was a boy.

When I found out I cried and was so dissapointed. However I came to terms with it and as soon as he was born I forgot all about my GD and never once wished that he was a girl and I still wouldn't change anything for the world.

So I love being a mummy to a boy. I think I suit boys and I love him so much it's ridiculous.

When we started trying to get pregnant we were swaying. I got pregnant in the first month and sadly lost the baby. I stopped swaying because I felt like maybe it was detrimental to maintaining a healthy pregnancy.

So I got pregnant again after 2 months with this baby. The whole time I've been completely ok with it being a boy or a girl. If it's a boy, great I know what I'm doing and it would be a lot cheaper and my son would get a brother. If it's a girl then I get my dream. One of each.

I didn't want to find out because I thought i'd cope better finding out the gender with the baby being born. However my husband really pushed it. The whole time I've been pregnant I've thought it's a boy and everyone else thinks its a boy too.

I thought I was ok with this...now I'm starting to panic. if it is a boy then thats it. I probably won't ever get my girl, and I feel like crying

I've had no GD so far this pregnancy I'm just greatful to be pregnant but now the times getting closer I'm just panicking so much


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:. I really hope you hear girl. I'm sure that if you do hear boy you will quickly adjust, and once LO is born you will feel the same as you did when your son was born. I can imagine how nervous you are, I was the same waiting to have LO and find out whether I would get my girl, it isn't easy!


----------



## Unexpected212

thank you. I'm so greatful to be pregnant after my loss but that wanting a girl hasn't gone away.


----------



## mazndave

I'm in the same boat as you. Wanted a girl with my first but had my little boy, cried at the scan when I found out! Wouldn't change him for the world now though, love having my little man in my life. This time around I really want a girl again, but this pregnancy wasn't planned, so I'm convinced it'll be another boy. I know I'd love him just as much as my son once he's here, but chances are this will be our last baby so I'll never get my girl. This thought absolutely devastates me. I've had 52 girl guesses on my 12 week scan pic, and 0 boy, which makes me even more convinced we're having our second son!!! My scan is on Saturday and I'm terrified, as I am now I can keep dreaming that it's our girl in there, but once we've had the scan that's it, dream over.

Good luck for your scan, hope we both get to hear pink, but most important we get to hear healthy xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you. It's so nice to know I'm not alone. Hope you get to hear girl xx


----------



## Unexpected212

Well it's a girl. Could not be happier.


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations, so happy for you! Can you please throw some of your pink dust my way for Friday please:dust:?! Don't think I'll be as lucky as you.... (there seems to be quite a few boy mums getting a girl for their 2nd at the minute, we can't all be this lucky and I've a feeling I'll be one of the ones that isn't)


----------



## Unexpected212

Ive got everything crossed for you and sending lots of pink dust your way. I'm convinced by your scan it's a girl xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thanks so much x


----------



## Mum2threeboys

Congratulations!!!! That's brilliant news!! Bet I feels amazing to be told girl!? Did it take long for you to digest?
:flower:


----------



## Unexpected212

I still don't believe it now. I keep thinking I will be the one person they've got wrong lol. They have a 100% accuracy over 7/8 years and she even said 'It is DEFINATLEY a girl it's obvious' and I'm still in denial!

Thank you


----------



## truthbtold

Congrats you must be thrilled


----------

